# Silver Star questions



## Bob L (Jul 9, 2015)

My family and I are travelling on the Silver Star between Raleigh and NYP and I have a few questions:

Are there power outlets on the coach cars?

How are the food options?

Any advice on which side of the car is best for viewing city sights thru DC, Baltimore, Philadelphia?

Thanks in advance, we're looking forward to an adventure!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes, there are outlets at the seats.

Look up the National Cafe menu on Amtrak's website to see what foods should be - could be sold out of some by the time you board - available in the cafe car. You can also take your own food onboard if you desire. Just be mindful of other passengers and don't take strong smelling foods.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 9, 2015)

If you are traveling on the Silver Star before January 31, 2016, there will not be a dining car on the train. The cafe car will be selling snacks and beverages.

Traveling through DC, you will see the Washington Monument on the left side of the train. Before Washington, Quantico will be on your right.

I am not sure of the boarding procedure in Raleigh, but in Orlando, the attendant generally assigns seats.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jul 9, 2015)

Just after 30th Street Station in Philadelphia, on the right side will be the Art Museum (look back to see it as you cross the river), then Boathouse Row, then the Zoo.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks all!


----------



## me_little_me (Jul 10, 2015)

Remember, coolers are OK (no alcohol except in a sleeper) as are sandwiches and snacks. Just leave the BBQ grill at home.


----------



## City of Miami (Jul 10, 2015)

My favorite sights are the Masonic Temple at Kings St. Alexandria, Jefferson Memorial just after the Potomac bridge and then the Washington Monument - all on the left. If the attendant assigns seats you can ask at that point for what you prefer. Why not?


----------



## VentureForth (Jul 11, 2015)

Take note of the change in ride quality before and after DC. Up to DC you will max out at 79 mph. That will be more fun than driving alone. But after DC, the train horns stop and you'll find another 35 mph added to your top speed. So, look fast at that scenery!


----------

